# Man of Steel



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! What a movie! Best movie I've seen in a long time. Loooong time. You really have to see this to appreciate it. I had little hopes for it, but I was really wrong this time. Only thing bad about it was that it should have been longer. After 2 hours and 20 minutes, I was disappointed that it was over. 

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The sequel should be interesting considering how many characters will be in it. Batman and Wonder Woman. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My one negative comment was that, if I could have taken Kal-El aside after the big fight, I would have said "Umm.. Thanks, but.. DO you think next time you could like, maybe, lure the bad guys AWAY form populated areas to cause just a trillion or so LESS damage killing several thousand FEWER people?"


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

djlong said:


> My one negative comment was that, if I could have taken Kal-El aside after the big fight, I would have said "Umm.. Thanks, but.. DO you think next time you could like, maybe, lure the bad guys AWAY form populated areas to cause just a trillion or so LESS damage killing several thousand FEWER people?"


I do enjoy violent movies and I really enjoyed that one!

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

djlong said:


> My one negative comment was that, if I could have taken Kal-El aside after the big fight, I would have said "Umm.. Thanks, but.. DO you think next time you could like, maybe, lure the bad guys AWAY form populated areas to cause just a trillion or so LESS damage killing several thousand FEWER people?"


Yes well, that. Rather inconvenient it was that the bad dudes decided to set up shop in the middle of a large city. I too am interested to see if the sequel will deal with any of the psychological and physical damage of this one. I mean, _Iron Man 3_ was in large part about how the world changed after _Avengers._ Same thing, now we know the universe has life in it, and that they can mop the floor with us.


----------

